# Modern Arnis Seminar In Mexico



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 6, 2004)

June 19 & 20, 2004 I will be teaching a Modern Arnis Seminar in Mexico City, Mexico. I will be joined by Ingmar Johansson (Sweden) teaching Parker's Kenpo and Guro Sinuhe Martinez (Mexico) teaching Bastokada Eskrima.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 6, 2004)

artyon:


----------



## Cruentus (May 6, 2004)

Hey, hey....

Don't drink the water :mrtoilet: 

It's margarita's all weekend long!  :cheers: 

Have fun!

 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 6, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Hey, hey....
> 
> Don't drink the water :mrtoilet:
> 
> ...




Do they not use Ice cubes to make the crushed ice for some of those drinks? or put Ice cubes in them?????

 :idunno: 


Renegade please tell Ingmar that I said Hi.


----------



## BigPug (May 7, 2004)

Renegade -

Aprendes Espanol?  Muy bien!  Ohala, puedes venir a Tijuana, pronto.


----------



## Cruentus (May 7, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Do they not use Ice cubes to make the crushed ice for some of those drinks? or put Ice cubes in them?????
> 
> :idunno:
> 
> ...



I thought they made Ice cubes out of Margarita mix down their?


----------

